# Looking for better place to bring up our family



## AprilKeogh (Jun 24, 2008)

I currently have a very busy job and hubby is chef, we have two small children and are seriously looking to move out of England within next couple of years to bring our children up in a more family friendly, relaxed environment. We want to move to Cyprus as we have been several times before and love the relaxed way of life and locals.

We are coming over in October for a holiday with the kids and want to start looking round (Paphos area we think). Hoping to get a better feel for the areas. We want to be somewhere there are good schools but also with a good sense of community both local and english.

Does anyone have any good tips on areas, things we should and shouldn't do etc. places we should visit on this trip to start looking at...


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have a look at all the other posts on the Cyprus country forum, where there is loads of good information posted.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

have a look at our site link below for imfo on schools in paphos area. and lots more things you need to know. Get out in oct take time to find the right area for your family .doing this when the children are young will make the move easier. Good luck if i can help or just too chat feel free to pm me or ask on site.
Tricia


----------

